# Good New Yarn Shop in Greenville, SC



## Charliebrown529 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yarn & Y'all. There is a new yarn shop in Greenville, SC. They have only been open for a couple of weeks. I have only been once, but they were very helpful and friendly. There is a small selection of some lovely yarns. They are expecting more, and new, yarns. I can imagine this place growing and growing. They offer knit-along and crochet-along events and classes of all kinds. Check them out on Facebook. 

600 Laurens Rd, Suite C
Greenville, South Carolina

(864) 239-2222

Open hours: 10:00 am - 5:00 pm
Yarn & Y'all
Local yarn shop in Greenville South Carolina, offering upscale yarns, instruction and assistance in knit & crochet and a local yarn community.

www.yarnandyall.com


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

Charliebrown529 said:


> Yarn & Y'all. There is a new yarn shop in Greenville, SC. They have only been open for a couple of weeks. I have only been once, but they were very helpful and friendly. There is a small selection of some lovely yarns. They are expecting more, and new, yarns. I can imagine this place growing and growing. They offer knit-along and crochet-along events and classes of all kinds. Check them out on Facebook.
> 
> 600 Laurens Rd, Suite C
> Greenville, South Carolina
> ...


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

Charliebrown529 said:


> Yarn & Y'all. There is a new yarn shop in Greenville, SC. They have only been open for a couple of weeks. I have only been once, but they were very helpful and friendly. There is a small selection of some lovely yarns. They are expecting more, and new, yarns. I can imagine this place growing and growing. They offer knit-along and crochet-along events and classes of all kinds. Check them out on Facebook.
> 
> 600 Laurens Rd, Suite C
> Greenville, South Carolina
> ...


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

Tried to send a reply twice - hope it makes it this time. I went yesterday and really enjoyed feeling and drooling. They are nice and friendly and now maybe I'll learn how to crochet - so many things I want to make.


----------



## Charliebrown529 (Jun 14, 2012)

I had the same reaction. I am glad we can help spread the word about it.


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

Might have to check it out. I have not had positive experiences in yarn or quilt stores. Usually VERY expensive and not very friendly. I will have to go check it out.


----------



## Charliebrown529 (Jun 14, 2012)

I find that the price of yarns in specialty shops is more than what you pay at stores like WalMart. But, the quality of their yarns is definitely higher.


----------



## Southernhatlady (Jun 7, 2012)

Good to know. We will be up there the end of May for a high school graduation, so I hope I have time to check it out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

cjustice said:


> Might have to check it out. I have not had positive experiences in yarn or quilt stores. Usually VERY expensive and not very friendly. I will have to go check it out.


As I said, I touched and drooled - but didn't buy. I work at home so my standard dress is a t-shirt and blue jeans. They haven't been open long but the yarns they have now are gorgeous - even some local yarns. The prices seem about the same as other specialty yarn stores. The owners are friendly. It's a little hard to spot on Laurens Rd, traffic is pretty heavy there.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Stopped in there on my last trip to Greenville. Nice store and the ladies were friendly. Didn't have the needle I was looking for but when I can, I will stop in again.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hubby loves their baseball park in Greenville so I know we will be there this summer. I can't wait now! Lol


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you for this tip. I'll stop in on my next trip up that way. Not too far from Chapin.


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

lkb850 said:


> Hubby loves their baseball park in Greenville so I know we will be there this summer. I can't wait now! Lol


YarnandY'all is about 10 mins from parking for the baseball field. Church St towards downtown. Turn right for I-385 but take the Laurens Rd exit before you get on 385. Right on Laurens Rd. The yarn store is about 3 blocks on the right. Sounds like more fun than baseball.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't wait to visit the next time I'm in Greenville.


----------



## IsabellaJ14 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

